# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Adoption - Béhémoth

## Behemothw

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Béhémoth
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 5 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0647383195





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,


Je suis à la recherche dune famille pour mon lapin Béhémoth  


Je suis déchirée davoir à prendre cette décision, et si je suis contrainte de le faire cest avant tout pour son propre bien-être : pour des raisons professionnelles, je vais être en situation ditinérance pour une durée indéterminée à partir du 1er juillet, je ne vais donc plus pouvoir offrir à mon lapin la vie qui lui convient. 
Jai bien évidemment cherché des solutions de garde - en vain - avant de me résoudre à devoir le replacer.


Béhémoth est un jeune lapin de 9 mois tendre, affectueux, curieux, courageux (mais pas vraiment téméraire). 
Il ira volontiers vers les gens, découvrir de nouveaux endroits ou partir à lassaut des nouveaux objets qui arrivent à la maison, tout en courant se planquer si cest trop effrayant ! Bien quil porte le nom dun petit démon, il est loin dêtre maléfique !


Ce quil aime par dessus tout ? Grimper, manger de la poire (directement sur le fruit que je mange, en général) et sétaler de tout son long au milieu du salon. 
Il est très câlin, adore se faire caresser pendant des heures et surtout faire des bisous à nen plus finir !
En revanche, il déteste être porté et la menthe


Je précise que Béhémoth vit en liberté totale et que je ne le confierait quà une famille qui saura lui offrir au minimum les mêmes conditions de vie que ce que je lui donne : vivre en liberté dans une pièce de vie de la maison !
Il na jamais vécu avec dautres lapins, mais il est stérilisé. 


Je suis donc à la recherche dune famille qui laimera autant que je laime, qui respectera ses besoins et sa personnalité.

    

Merci.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est ABSOLUMENT MAGNIFIQUE !!!!! tenez nous au courant si vous trouvez une gentille famille

----------


## Behemothw

Merci pour vos messages, je vous tiendrais au courant.

----------


## May-May

*Bonjour,

La vente n'est pas autorisée sur RESCUE.

Je vous invite à prendre connaissance du règlement ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/conditio...s-utilisation/

Et notamment :

*


> *Il est totalement interdit de se servir de RESCUE pour vendre des animaux. Des mesures radicales seront prises contre les personnes qui contactent les membres de RESCUE pour leur vendre des animaux.
> RESCUE ne fera aucune exception envers ce genre de profiteurs. Ceci dit, une interdiction sur la vente ne veut pas dire une absolue gratuité, seront autorisées les adoptions contre frais vétérinaires comprenant identification ou stérilisation ou vaccins uniquement.
> Les participations en tant que remboursement des frais de nourriture ou en tant que gage de confiance sont considérés comme une vente et ne sont tout simplement pas admises sur RESCUE.*


*

En conséquence, je vous laisse le soin de retirer les frais annoncés. À défaut, cette annonce sera supprimée.

Merci.*

----------


## Panda75

Le modérateur ne doit pas bien lire les annonces... La personne demande une participation aux soins (Behemoth est notamment stérilisé...). Somme qui sera reversée à une association... Je ne lis aucune vente ici...

----------


## May-May

> J’ai indiqué des frais d’adoption de 50€ pour deux raisons : m’assurer qu’il ne finira pas en casse-croûte pour reptile et m’assurer du sérieux de la famille qui souhaitera l’adopter. 
> Cet argent sera reversé à l’association Marguerite&Co, grâce à laquelle j’ai énormément appris sur les lapins et leur mode de vie.


Je sais lire  ::

----------


## Panda75

L'argent est reverse à une asso... L'adoptant peut directement donner à cette derniere. C'est dommage de faire supprimer une annonce que l'on voit sérieuse... Après on s'étonne que les gens postent sur le bon coin... :/ ce n'est que mon avis. Bon courage Behemoth pour placer votre lapin.

----------


## Behemothw

Bonjour, j’ai bien modifié l’annonce. 

En effet, il n’était pas du tout question d’une vente, mais bien de m’assurer que mon lapin ne finisse pas en casse-croûte pour reptile, ainsi que de m’assurer du sérieux de la famille qui souhaiterait l’adopter. 
Je comptais dans tous les cas proposer à l’adoptant.e de faire lui ou elle-même un don à une association, ou de le faire moi-même. 

N’hésitez pas à partager mon annonce.

----------


## Panda75

Bonjour,

Avez-vous trouvé une solution pour votre loulou ?

----------

